# Spitfire Spin Results BF2022



## darx (Nov 24, 2022)

Has anyone won?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 24, 2022)

Not me!


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 24, 2022)

Day 1 - Nothing for me


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 24, 2022)

Nadda


----------



## Phaedraz (Nov 24, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 24, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## carlc (Nov 24, 2022)

Are the days aligned to UK time? I tried to spin again but the website says I already had my spin for today. I thought, I would have remembered spinning!


----------



## DSorah (Nov 24, 2022)

Nothing here.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 24, 2022)

Yes, I won the right to try again the day after! Isn’t it what the prize is about?


----------



## sprt (Nov 24, 2022)

> *Maybe The Real Treasure Was the Friends We Made Along the Way 🐸*


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 24, 2022)

Nothing for me


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 24, 2022)

carlc said:


> Are the days aligned to UK time? I tried to spin again but the website says I already had my spin for today. I thought, I would have remembered spinning!


Same - seems I missed yesterdays spin somehow … Wonder what happens if you win something you already own?


----------



## Delboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Didnt even see or get it?


----------



## ridgero (Nov 24, 2022)

Nothing


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 24, 2022)

Blue.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 24, 2022)

Nope


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2022)

carlc said:


> Are the days aligned to UK time? I tried to spin again but the website says I already had my spin for today. I thought, I would have remembered spinning!


I just had the same thing happen to me 😢


----------



## LucentHill (Nov 24, 2022)

none


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 24, 2022)

this does not seem to be 50/50 as the wheel may suggest


----------



## Enc (Nov 24, 2022)

Well. I read the terms and...with my luck I would end up with the 10 € gift card. Being shameless I would prefer the Everything Collection  

How the winning spin is selected: a single prize is randomly allocated to a single two-hour period during the Competition Period. The winner of the prize for that two-hour period is the one who presses the “spin” button the closest to the randomly selected winning time-stamp for that two-hour period. Once a prize has been won in that two-hour period no other spins will win in that same two-hour time period.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 24, 2022)

Nothing


----------



## erc13a (Nov 24, 2022)

Ø


----------



## FireGS (Nov 24, 2022)

Niente


----------



## hummersallad (Nov 24, 2022)

Zero


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2022)

Enc said:


> Well. I read the terms and...with my luck I would end up with the 10 € gift card. Being shameless I would prefer the Everything Collection
> 
> How the winning spin is selected: a single prize is randomly allocated to a single two-hour period during the Competition Period. The winner of the prize for that two-hour period is the one who presses the “spin” button the closest to the randomly selected winning time-stamp for that two-hour period. Once a prize has been won in that two-hour period no other spins will win in that same two-hour time period.


Thanks for actually reading the spin terms,I will guess you also read EULA’s and user manuals! lol 
This is certainly a kind of strange way Spitfire set this up.


----------



## Enc (Nov 24, 2022)

@kgdrum: I am german. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## darx (Nov 24, 2022)

According to those terms, I'm guessing a few people have probably won something by now?


----------



## Enc (Nov 24, 2022)

darx said:


> According to those terms, I'm guessing a few people have probably won something by now?


Surely. But if those are on VI-Control? On the other hand...who's not? :D


----------



## gedlig (Nov 24, 2022)

Enc said:


> On the other hand...who's not? :D


All those who wanted a choir originals :D


----------



## walkaschaos (Nov 24, 2022)

Spinning a blank wheel with no prizes on it and then winning nothing is a good analogy for modern life


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 24, 2022)

Nope


----------



## erc13a (Nov 24, 2022)

Seriously, what is happening to Spitfire creativity ? The tickets were fun, creative with the final draw. Now we have a basic wheel to spin...


----------



## Scalms (Nov 24, 2022)

This begs the question, does anyone actually win these Spitfire things (not counting the scoring contest or $10 gift cards)?

Let me elaborate. Every year my family and I (yes I recruit them) have a blast trying to find Christian's location in the "Where in the World is Christian?" contest. This past year we actually got the exact spot, _I mean the exact spot_, of where he was, maybe off by a foot or two, at least from what we could dicipher. 

But I didn't hear anything from Spitfire. Was I in the final drawing? Did I make the cut? So I emailed them. They couldn't tell me if I was in the vicinity of Christian's exact location, let alone if I was in the final drawing. They didn't know? They didn't know.

Suffice it to say, I was relatively disappointed. Now realize, I don't care about winning much from Spitfire since I own alot of their products and have pretty much everything I want. But I mean, come on man, if you're going to have a contest, at least declare some winners, don't hide it in a shroud of secrecy.

So I'm skeptical, if anyone is going to win anything more than a $10 gift card. Prove me wrong somebody, would love to hear someone win something big.


----------



## ProfessorRosen (Nov 24, 2022)

erc13a said:


> Ø


Really?? I thought that was Orchestral Tools's!


----------



## erc13a (Nov 24, 2022)

ProfessorRosen said:


> Really?? I thought that was Orchestral Tools's!


Don’t you think it is the real aperture free library 😉?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 24, 2022)

Enc said:


> How the winning spin is selected: a single prize is randomly allocated to a single two-hour period during the Competition Period. The winner of the prize for that two-hour period is the one who presses the “spin” button the closest to the randomly selected winning time-stamp for that two-hour period. Once a prize has been won in that two-hour period no other spins will win in that same two-hour time period.


Worse than Vegas odds.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 24, 2022)

I did!
Well for a short while anyway...
I thought blue is it lol


----------



## AMBi (Nov 24, 2022)

Make sure to make multiple accounts to get more spins and increase your odds


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 24, 2022)

Scalms said:


> This begs the question, does anyone actually win these Spitfire things (not counting the scoring contest or $10 gift cards)?
> 
> Let me elaborate. Every year my family and I (yes I recruit them) have a blast trying to find Christian's location in the "Where in the World is Christian?" contest. This past year we actually got the exact spot, _I mean the exact spot_, of where he was, maybe off by a foot or two, at least from what we could dicipher.
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen a few years ago. Spitfire had a competition to guess the final size of the fully loaded BBCSO. I nailed it, and I never heard a word about it, and no winner was announced. I think it’s BS.


----------



## carlc (Nov 24, 2022)

It’s really bizarre to be honest. They are giving away a software product in these contests, so the cost to Spitfire is maybe one lost sale? I would think they would want to heavily advertise and celebrate the winners, like most lotteries or even casinos do.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

None


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 24, 2022)

Scalms said:


> So I'm skeptical, if anyone is going to win anything more than a $10 gift card. Prove me wrong somebody, would love to hear someone win something big.


I can only speak for the tombola, and only last year's tombola at that (the second I'd participated in), but I was tremendously excited to win the Albion series in that drawing.

Most likely, it should have gone to someone more capable of using them to their respective best advantages. But I'm learning -- and grateful for the opportunity.

Edited to add: I agree about the PR buzz they could / could have generated with post-contest follow-ups with winners. They never reached out to me, but I certainly would have said nice things, if they'd asked.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 24, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> I can only speak for the tombola, and only last year's tombola at that (the second I'd participated in), but I was tremendously excited to win the Albion series in that drawing.
> 
> Most likely, it should have gone to someone more capable of using them to their respective best advantages. But I'm learning -- and grateful for the opportunity.
> 
> Edited to add: I agree about the PR buzz they could / could have generated with post-contest follow-ups with winners. They never reached out to me, but I certainly would have said nice things, if they'd asked.


Great that you won! and never feel bad about getting to use those, i feel better about the Albions going to someone who can grow with it.

Honestly, tombola i think is the real deal. And the scoring competitions.

But most of the other stuff, i would categorize as...

publicity hype, not real.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 24, 2022)

So what you're saying is we have to judge the timing just.... right....


----------



## juliandoe (Nov 24, 2022)

NoamL said:


> So what you're saying is we have to judge the timing just.... right....


if you remember correctly Indiana fails this...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Nothing, nada!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 24, 2022)

Scalms said:


> This begs the question, does anyone actually win these Spitfire things


Yep, I won Chamber Strings Pro for guessing the correct time Christian would last in the tub of ice water


----------



## tcb (Nov 24, 2022)

NØ


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 24, 2022)

Linkypoos? I haven’t received any emails about it and when I go to their site I can’t find what you’re all chattering about. Do I have to be part of a secret club or something?


----------



## Peter Williams (Nov 24, 2022)

naw


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 24, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Linkypoos? I haven’t received any emails about it and when I go to their site I can’t find what you’re all chattering about. Do I have to be part of a secret club or something?





Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 24, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


Thank you. Come to think of it, I haven’t had an email from them since early October. Strange. Maybe they just don’t like me anymore. \_(.”)_/


----------



## Olang (Nov 24, 2022)

ProfessorRosen said:


> Really?? I thought that was Orchestral Tools's!


It's a lot funnier when the joke isn't exposed :(


----------



## NoamL (Nov 24, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> if you remember correctly Indiana fails this...


he also forgot that in Latin, "8dio" begins with a V


----------



## juliandoe (Nov 24, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Thank you. Come to think of it, I haven’t had an email from them since early October. Strange. Maybe they just don’t like me anymore. \_(.”)_/


maybe your mail is very efficient in detecting spam.


----------



## Charder (Nov 24, 2022)

The wheel should be all blue with a razor thin pie piece for cream.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 24, 2022)

Scalms said:


> This begs the question, does anyone actually win these Spitfire things (not counting the scoring contest or $10 gift cards)?


I won the Scoring Essentials bundle in last year's tombola.
Also, I was gifted Albion NEO during their Random Acts of Kindness on Facebook (this was at the end of 2020 I think)

So yes, people do actually win stuff.


----------



## Afanasyev (Nov 24, 2022)

Scalms said:


> This begs the question, does anyone actually win these Spitfire things (not counting the scoring contest or $10 gift cards)?


yeah, I once won EW Choir (but this was on CH´s YouTube channel, but that is not so important maybe). more than that, he firstly by mistake said that i had won Albion Neo, i reminded him that the prize was EWC so he generously decided to send me both libraries


----------



## Scalms (Nov 24, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I won the Scoring Essentials bundle in last year's tombola.
> Also, I was gifted Albion NEO during their Random Acts of Kindness on Facebook (this was at the end of 2020 I think)
> 
> So yes, people do actually win stuff.


I'm probably just bitter


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 24, 2022)

Just did another spin. Did not win.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 24, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Just did another spin. Did not win.


Yep, me neither.


----------



## darx (Nov 24, 2022)

Day 2, still blue. :(


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 24, 2022)

darx said:


> Day 2, still blue. :(


Same here


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 24, 2022)

Funny, I just deleted SSS Pro, SCS Pro, BBCSO Pro and Appassionata to make SSD room for other things I like more


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Funny, I just deleted SSS Pro, SCS Pro, BBCSO Pro and Appassionata to make SSD room for other things I like more


OT?


----------



## darx (Nov 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Funny, I just deleted SSS Pro, SCS Pro, BBCSO Pro and Appassionata to make SSD room for other things I like more


I'm curious what you replaced them with!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 24, 2022)

darx said:


> I'm curious what you replaced them with!


Not much yet. I thought Berlin Brass would go on 50% sale this Black Friday but they picked the Arks instead. But now I have some SSD breathing space again which is always nice.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

Ziltch!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Funny, I just deleted SSS Pro, SCS Pro, BBCSO Pro and Appassionata to make SSD room for other things I like more


That's basically all my main used libraries that you are replacing  I feel like doing that sometimes, but I seem too often revert back to using lots of spitfire libraries in my template as I often seem to get the best results/tone from them over other libraries.


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 24, 2022)

Haha wow I won the everything bundle on my first spin is what I would've said if I won the everything bundle on my first spin.


----------



## darx (Nov 24, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Haha wow I won the everything bundle on my first spin is what I would've said if I won the everything bundle on my first spin.


You had me in the first half


----------



## Yanurika (Nov 25, 2022)

That's a nope for me. Twice now.


----------



## RudyS (Nov 25, 2022)

Two spins. Nothing yet.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 25, 2022)

Day Two, and I’m blue!


----------



## Phaedraz (Nov 25, 2022)

Neither did I get anything on day 2.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 25, 2022)

With all the sadness in this thread we need Spitfire to come in and put a positive _spin_ on the situation!


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 25, 2022)

0/2


----------



## gedlig (Nov 25, 2022)

Wonder what kind of calendar Spitfire are using :D


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2022)

Never had luck in anything involving luck.


----------



## Laddy (Nov 25, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Never had luck in anything involving luck.


You were born, weren´t you?


----------



## gedlig (Nov 25, 2022)

Laddy said:


> You were born, weren´t you?


Don't know about him, but I wouldn't call my birth to be a lucky thing xD


----------



## Enc (Nov 25, 2022)

gedlig said:


> Wonder what kind of calendar Spitfire are using :D


A non EU? Sorry but this never gets old...


----------



## Yanurika (Nov 25, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> With all the sadness in this thread we need Spitfire to come in and put a positive _spin_ on the situation!


I'll settle for a consolation price!


----------



## gedlig (Nov 25, 2022)

Enc said:


> Sorry but this never gets old...


Just like princess Diana



> A non EU?


Also for some reason this made my brain switch to thinking this is in french...


----------



## holywilly (Nov 25, 2022)

Spitfire won’t let me do the 2nd spin, it’s been more than 24 hours after the first spin.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2022)

Lost on my second spin


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 25, 2022)

Nothing but the blues


----------



## Bruhelius (Nov 25, 2022)

Just missed it by a pixel!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

Bruhelius said:


> Just missed it by a pixel!


LOL why that shape of all shapes


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 25, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Spitfire won’t let me do the 2nd spin, it’s been more than 24 hours after the first spin.


Just wait a little more, I experienced the same. Then suddenly I could spin again


----------



## Laddy (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> LOL why that shape of all shapes


Flipping the bird just to rub in the loss.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Just wait a little more, I experienced the same. Then suddenly I could spin again


Most likely you are able to spin 24 hours after the two-hour prize period that you first spun in has ended.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

Laddy said:


> Flipping the bird just to rub in the loss.


I guess your mind needs to be a bit more in the gutter. Because that's not a hand lol.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 25, 2022)

If I shake my device a bit will that nudge it over?


----------



## ProfessorRosen (Nov 25, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> If I shake my device a bit will that nudge it over?


I tried it and now I need a new phone.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I guess your mind needs to be a bit more in the gutter. Because that's not a hand lol.


The middle finger is the *clean* version


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

Scalms said:


> This begs the question, does anyone actually win these Spitfire things (not counting the scoring contest or $10 gift cards)?
> 
> Let me elaborate. Every year my family and I (yes I recruit them) have a blast trying to find Christian's location in the "Where in the World is Christian?" contest. This past year we actually got the exact spot, _I mean the exact spot_, of where he was, maybe off by a foot or two, at least from what we could dicipher.
> 
> ...


I've won two products from Spitfire's YT livestreams. Albion Solstice a while back, and Aperture Cassette Symphony just now.

So yes, there are in fact winners for those.

As per the other contests like Apex, it would be nice for there to be an winner's announcement video. I'm sure they are giving away the prizes, because to not do so would be straight-out fraud. It would just be a good marketing move to make a vid. Make it exciting, counting down the top few results, and show how close they were to guessing correctly. Lots of people would watch it.

We just sometimes forget that the whole composing world doesn't revolve around VI-C, so it may seem like nobody is winning, just because nobody _from here_ won.


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I've won two products from Spitfire's YT livestreams. Albion Solstice a while back, and Aperture Cassette Symphony just now.
> 
> So yes, there are in fact winners for those.
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you, but I actually answered first in that quiz just now! I was messaging spitfire in the chat to point it out but they didn't acknowledge it. Anyway, I emailed spitfire to explain and included screen grabs but I havent had a reply yet. @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


----------



## ridgero (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I've won two products from Spitfire's YT livestreams. Albion Solstice a while back, and Aperture Cassette Symphony just now.
> 
> So yes, there are in fact winners for those.
> 
> ...


So the answers are the prices?


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I've won two products from Spitfire's YT livestreams. Albion Solstice a while back, and Aperture Cassette Symphony just now.





davidson said:


> 'm happy for you, but I actually answered first in that quiz just now!


 🍿🍿


----------



## ridgero (Nov 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm happy for you, but I actually answered first in that quiz just now! I was messaging spitfire in the chat to point it out but they didn't acknowledge it. Anyway, I emailed spitfire to explain and included screen grabs but I havent had a reply yet. @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


I guess your screen doesn't represent their screen, cause of latency.


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2022)

ridgero said:


> I guess your screen doesn't represent their screen, cause of latency.


As far as I'm aware, the chat log flow is served the same for every user. I might be wrong though. Anyway, if it was the cassette orchestra that was the prize @Justin L. Franks can keep it


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> As far as I'm aware, the chat log flow is served the same for every user. I might be wrong though. Anyway, if it was the cassette orchestra that was the prize @Justin L. Franks can keep it


Think about it the other way around...they said the name of the winners live...
people would complain way more if they changed it after and the actual winners would suddently change to the first ones in the log flow.


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Think about it the other way around...they said the name of the winners live...
> people would complain way more if they changed it after and the actual winners would suddently change to the first ones in the log flow.


I wasnt the only one, there was at least one other person who seemed to have the same issue (different question), but I stopped reading the chat after i thought I'd won tbh. Either way, it's a fkn terrible way to run a 'competition' in that case. I received the written question and I answered faster than anyone else in the feed...I don't know what more you can do as a participant? If it's a 'first person to answer wins' and some people have a feed thats 5 seconds ahead of yours, well, thats pretty shitty.

Anyway, I'm over it


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 25, 2022)

Have any of you read the rules? They’re a bit macabre…



> Nothing shall exclude Spitﬁre’s liability for death or personal injury as a result of its negligence.





> …each entrant agrees to hold the Competition Entities and their respective current and future parents…harmless against any and all claims and liability arising out of participation in this Competition or use/misuse of prize, including without limitation any claims for personal injury (including death) or property damage…


Jeez, it’s only a game. Is there a danger of serious injury or death? ☠️


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 25, 2022)

ProfessorRosen said:


> I tried it and now I need a new phone.


at least you don't need a new PC


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> As far as I'm aware, the chat log flow is served the same for every user. I might be wrong though. Anyway, if it was the cassette orchestra that was the prize @Justin L. Franks can keep it


Have you watched the rerun with live chat enabled, that will show who was the actual first to reply


----------



## rockstarjoe (Nov 25, 2022)

Funny enough I actually saw @Justin L. Franks win in real time. There was another question that I thought I was first on ("London") but going back through the log I was beaten by another user. I think it just has to do with how Youtube deals with latency. It is not a great way to run a competition though, because as Justin mentioned in another thread, those with a faster connection have an advantage. Oh well, just glad someone here won! Justin, looking forward to hearing what you come up with using Cassette Orchestra. The demos sound cool.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm happy for you, but I actually answered first in that quiz just now! I was messaging spitfire in the chat to point it out but they didn't acknowledge it. Anyway, I emailed spitfire to explain and included screen grabs but I havent had a reply yet. @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


You'll see your own message on your screen instantly with zero delay. But that is not when it is actually received by YT's servers. You need to look at the replay which will have the actual order the comments were received (11:20 for that one).

Looking back through the live chat replay, I actually answered another question first officially (the one where BBC Symphony Orchestra was recorded, 21:38 is the timestamp). But I'm assuming you can't win twice in one stream. I could make a stink about it, but since that prize is most likely a copy of BBCSO which I already have, the guy who answered 2nd should get it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

Anyways, it's been fun with the giveaways, but I'll be self-excluding myself from any future ones unless they switch to a random system. I apparently have an unfair advantage (as I mentioned in another thread, my ISP's central office is basically down the street from me, and my latency is _extremely_ low).

It really is not fair to everyone the way it is currently set up.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> As far as I'm aware, the chat log flow is served the same for every user. I might be wrong though. Anyway, if it was the cassette orchestra that was the prize @Justin L. Franks can keep it




No, the chat log is not synchronized across all users during a livestream. Your own comments have zero latency and are displayed instantly, rather than waiting for the YT servers to receive it and then place it in the correct order. This is why after every question you see a bunch of people complain that they answered first. Just another reason why this system isn't the best. It makes a whole bunch of people think they have won when they in fact have not.

Cassette Symphony was what I won yesterday. Not sure yet what the prize for today is.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> You'll see your own message on your screen instantly with zero delay. But that is not when it is actually received by YT's servers. You need to look at the replay which will have the actual order the comments were received (11:20 for that one).
> 
> Looking back through the live chat replay, I actually answered another question first officially (the one where BBC Symphony Orchestra was recorded, 21:38 is the timestamp). But I'm assuming you can't win twice in one stream. I could make a stink about it, but since that prize is most likely a copy of BBCSO which I already have, the guy who answered 2nd should get it.


Also as i said in a previous comment, it would not be nice to take away the prize from someone that tought that they won in the stream because Spitfire told them they did.
Also looking at the timestamp, the other guy typed the full name with "proper" caps for all of the words, while you, probably to type fast didn't wrote "Studios" and put one more caps in the word "VAle", so they can always claim that as the reason for the other guy to have won it....but yeah, you probably didn't even show up for them at all since you did already won a prize before.
Congrats btw.


----------



## darx (Nov 25, 2022)

Day 3, blue again.


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> No, the chat log is not synchronized across all users during a livestream. Your own comments have zero latency and are displayed instantly, rather than waiting for the YT servers to receive it and then place it in the correct order. This is why after every question you see a bunch of people complain that they answered first. Just another reason why this system isn't the best. It makes a whole bunch of people think they have won when they in fact have not.
> 
> Cassette Symphony was what I won yesterday. Not sure yet what the prize for today is.


Aye. Like I say, i was over it 5 minutes later anyway but yeah, absolutely terrible way to run a competition like that.


----------



## RudyS (Nov 25, 2022)

0/3


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 25, 2022)

My work laptop (MacBook Pro i7) has actually lower Wi-Fi latency than my personal Ethernet wired PC. Interesting as I was trying to win something during the stream yesterday but even though I thought I was fast. Some one is always faster. Rather have it completely random or tombola tickets


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 25, 2022)

Okay Henson. Enough of this spinner rubbish. I challenge you to a game of Quidditch!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2022)

I lost 3 times.

As if Spitfire strongly suggested I won the opportunity to assuage GAS.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 25, 2022)

ok surely someone who knows coding can look at the CSS and tell us if you're able to win it or even hack it


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 26, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> ok surely someone who knows coding can look at the CSS and tell us if you're able to win it or even hack it


The win/lose decision happens on the backend. There's no way it could be determined in the browser.


----------



## aamatniekss (Nov 26, 2022)

This thing is weird, for some reason it gives me super iffy vibes. Is it even legal to show it as you got '50% chance to win' when in likelihood the chance is more like 1/50000 or something(just pulling a number out of my ass based on noone winning). Even though its written how it works in the rules, but just the presentation of it should not be like that, because it gives a false impression.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 26, 2022)

aamatniekss said:


> This thing is weird, for some reason it gives me super iffy vibes. Is it even legal to show it as you got '50% chance to win' when in likelihood the chance is more like 1/50000 or something(just pulling a number out of my ass based on noone winning). Even though its written how it works in the rules, but just the presentation of it should not be like that, because it gives a false impression.


I agree that it's presented weirdly, and the picture is misleading compared to what it actually does. 

But I'm sure it's still legal, given that you don't need to pay anything to spin and they're giving away prizes for nothing in return.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 26, 2022)

0/3

I'll just go ahead and declare 0/7 :D


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 26, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> I agree that it's presented weirdly, and the picture is misleading compared to what it actually does.
> 
> But I'm sure it's still legal, given that you don't need to pay anything to spin and they're giving away prizes for nothing in return.


Sure, but it’s not free. It costs me electricity, time, brain cell depletion and an accelerating spiral of depression and anxiety caused by repeated failure amplified by a life that has amounted to staring at a virtual spinning wheel on a piece of equipment that costs at least 3 times what the average prize is worth and I’m sitting here wondering exactly when and where my life turned into the twisted carcass of dead dreams and ambitions destroyed by a deterministic universe that is pointing and manically laughing at me with such cruel and sadistic pleasure. Do I really want to put myself through this torturous game any more?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 26, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I've won two products from Spitfire's YT livestreams. Albion Solstice a while back, and Aperture Cassette Symphony just now.
> 
> So yes, there are in fact winners for those.
> 
> ...


The gods were certainly smiling on you yesterday @Justin L. Franks! A win on @Simeon stream as well. Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 26, 2022)

0/3 for me too!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 26, 2022)

With the Spitfire stream yesterday, I knew I had no chance due to latency especially on the question about which libraries were in the Black Weekend Pro Bundle. 

Entrants were copying and pasting the same answer before I could even start!


----------



## Gauss (Nov 26, 2022)

Three misses out of three!


----------



## JSteel (Nov 26, 2022)

Even if those events (Stream, Spinning Wheel) are supposed to be a promotion, i don't believe that they are pushing someone to buy their stuff. Maybe i'm wrong...


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve lost three times but the joke’s on Spitfire since I already own most of the prizes! 😎


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 26, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Sure, but it’s not free. It costs me electricity, time, brain cell depletion and an accelerating spiral of depression and anxiety caused by repeated failure amplified by a life that has amounted to staring at a virtual spinning wheel on a piece of equipment that costs at least 3 times what the average prize is worth and I’m sitting here wondering exactly when and where my life turned into the twisted carcass of dead dreams and ambitions destroyed by a deterministic universe that is pointing and manically laughing at me with such cruel and sadistic pleasure. Do I really want to put myself through this torturous game any more?


Haha brilliant!

Stupidly got myself into a routine where I watch a spot of Breaking Bad to get myself over midnight…so I can spin again before sleeping. What the hell. 

Holding out on a Black Friday purchase just in case I get the everything bundle on cream. 😅


----------



## darx (Nov 26, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Haha brilliant!
> 
> Stupidly got myself into a routine where I watch a spot of Breaking Bad to get myself over midnight…so I can spin again before sleeping. What the hell.
> 
> Holding out on a Black Friday purchase just in case I get the everything bundle on cream. 😅


That's the spirit!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2022)

3 blues


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2022)

No win again


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Nattapak (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Olang (Nov 26, 2022)

This is one of the funniest threads I've seen on here.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 26, 2022)

I think my wheel is broken or seriously has something against me. Looking forward to it displaying insults: "You did'nt really try or did you? Oh man, apes in Madagascar spin the wheel better than that. You spin like a dairy Farmer!"

I have a piece of masking tape on the webcam of this laptop, but I still think the wheel is able to see who is typing: "Oh, it's that guy again. Still got the blues for you". _(Yeah, I know that you have to be logged in to spin, but let's not ruin a bad joke)._

These sales are really testing my well-being


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 26, 2022)

nada, again


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> this does not seem to be 50/50 as the wheel may suggest


Exactly, three times, and it always looks the same, it seems to stop in the "win", then switches in the last moment to blue. BS and not a nice one 

If there are nearly no wins they should make it like a roulette or whatever but let it spin randomly not prepared like it look now.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 26, 2022)

Correct me if I’m wrong but it seems like there are only 84 prizes. How many people do you think are playing it? Perhaps 5,000 or more? The odds of winning are pretty infinitesimal.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but it seems like there are only 84 prizes. How many people do you think are playing it? Perhaps 5,000 or more? The odds of winning are pretty infinitesimal.


A *lot* more than 5,000.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 26, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but it seems like there are only 84 prizes. How many people do you think are playing it? Perhaps 5,000 or more? The odds of winning are pretty infinitesimal.


Discount vouchers etc to win perhaps?

Thinking of live streaming my next spin.. 😅


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

I think we have gamblers in the making on this thread. Hate to lose but we're always definitely going to win the next time. That wheel owes it to us .


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 26, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but it seems like there are only 84 prizes. How many people do you think are playing it? Perhaps 5,000 or more? The odds of winning are pretty infinitesimal.


Have not looked into the fineprint. But the wheel and the description suggests evry second spin is a win (blue field: loose brown field: win. Equal number of fields). I wont comment this in more detail cause I dont want to get in legal trouble.....

I would prefer to just join and they choose and announce the winners (if its really only 84), done.

But then of course they wont animate you to go to the homepage evry day.....


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Have not looked into the fineprint. But the wheel and the description suggests evry second spin is a win (blue field: loose brown field: win. Equal number of fields). I wont comment this in more detail cause I dont want to get in legal trouble.....
> 
> I would prefer to just join and they choose and announce the winners (if its really only 84), done.
> 
> But then of course they wont animate you to go to the homepage evry day.....


You can read the terms and it explains how winners are chosen. Basically, there is one prize awarded every two hours, and it is set to a random time within that two-hour period. The person who clicks spin closest to the correct time wins, and everyone else who clicks within that two-hour period lands on blue.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 26, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> You can read the terms and it explains how winners are chosen. Basically, there is one prize awarded every two hours, and it is set to a random time within that two-hour period. The person who clicks spin closest to the correct time wins, and everyone else who clicks within that two-hour period lands on blue.


It's definitely misleading to say you'll win if you land on a cream segment, which is clearly half the wheel, but then actually only award one prize every two hours. Why not just make it a lottery with a winner every two hours, one play per day? The contest is still cool even knowing how it works


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 26, 2022)

0/3 - Tomorrow I'm going to click strategically, not just for the sake of it.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 26, 2022)

Me: Striking out with both Spitfire and Amazon wheel spin game! LOL.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 26, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> But the wheel and the description suggests evry second spin is a win (blue field: loose brown field: win. Equal number of fields). I wont comment this in more detail cause I dont want to get in legal trouble.....


This is a holiday giveaway. I would --in the friendliest way possible-- implore everyone here to just _chill out_ and not get so worked up over these things.

Giveaways with no entry fee + a UI to make the webpage a bit fun... that's all this is.


----------



## John Longley (Nov 26, 2022)

100% failure.


----------



## cpt_steelman (Nov 26, 2022)

0 for 4 here - hoping to get a little gift card to pick up Resonate so will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Jerner (Nov 26, 2022)

Yep 0/4


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 26, 2022)

(Trigger warning: light maths and speculation. Please disregard if thinking about the approximate odds of winning this and past SF holiday giveaways isn't of interest. Also, nothing below is in any way a complaint; I just find the statistics nerdily interesting and I'm waiting on downloads right now.)

On the surface, the scope of the previous Spitfire tombola drawings and the spinny wheel seem fairly similar -- I only saw the last two tombolas, but I think there were ~30 prizes given with 1-3 chances to win (depending on how many tickets you'd snagged), and the wheel promo has 84 prizes with 7 chances to spin, if you remember every day.

The odds of a single person winning are likely pretty different, though. In the tombola, the entries were capped at 6000 tickets, so if you had one, you had a 1:6000 chance for any one of the 30 prizes. But failing to win one prize kept your ticket in the mix, so you had a 1:5999 chance for the next one, and so on. Even counting each drawing as 1:6000 odds (to keep the math simple), your chance to win *something* was roughly 30:6000, or 1:200. If you happened to be holding three tickets, your odds for each drawing were instead 3 chances out of 6000 (aka 1:2000), or 3:200 to win something. In other words -- unless my math is wrong, which happens every single day, lord it's embarrassing -- 1.5%.

While the wheel has more prizes, you're actually (if I understand the rules correctly) ineligible to win 11/12ths of them. The prizes change every two hours, so 12 items are given away every day -- but each person only spins once a day, and the time period of the spin locks the user into a specific prize for that day. Basically, your ticket comes out of the tumbler until the day rolls over, so each individual is (at best) hoping to spin for one of seven prizes -- though each person will have spun (unknowingly, as the prizes are not linked publicly to time frames) to vie for different sets of seven prizes.

The time element is the interesting bit, if above my pay grade to think about properly. If the winner is selected by spinning closest to a randomly selected time within each 2-hour period, then "closest" almost has to mean "soonest after" the selected time. If you'd spun 10ms before the time, there's no way to know that someone else wouldn't spin 5ms before the time, or 2ms after the time, so you basically have to wait until the target time has passed to declare a winner, I'd think.

None of us know how many people are spinning, but if you assume that (a) most people who went to the effort of scrambling for tombola tix in previous years would be interested in these freely-given spins, (b) perhaps 4000 people collected those 6000 tickets, since not everyone had all three possible and (c) add 20% to the total, since everyone has access to the spins and no extra jostling is involved, that's 4,800 people eligible to spin every 24 hours. That's 400 on average in each 2-hour window, or one spin every 18 seconds.

(Given the much lower effort to join this promo, the apparent demand for those tombola tickets and a number of people lamenting they missed them, and that it probably wasn't exactly the same ~4000 in past years holding the tickets, if the number were double or triple the above, it wouldn't be a real surprise.)

If the 400 per period is in the neighborhood, then the odds aren't so different -- i.e., 1:400 to win, all times being equal. The odds get worse with more spinners, but we'll likely never know what those approximate odds are or were. But in the meantime, are all times really equal? 

This seems like an interesting (or maybe well-trod and trivial, I don't know) mental exercise for game theorists, but I don't know the answer. Assuming a constant rate of spins, when's the best time to throw yours in the tumbler? Early in the day versus late shouldn't make a difference (statistically, but the global distribution of real-life spinners would put a kink in that logic) -- but early in a 2-hour window versus late might. Statistically, one second into a window is less likely -- still possible, but less likely -- to be the first click after the target time than a spin later in the round. Likewise, a spin at 1:59:59 has "missed" enough potential opportunities in the 2-hour window to require an unusual case to hit paydirt. Is the middle of the window the most likely to win, all else being equal? One second after the middle? Or 0:42:42?

No idea, though it seems like something the people who know when picking each door in Let's Make a Deal is best would also know.

Outside the math, the interesting thing to me is that Spitfire is, I think, being more generous here even than in previous years, by giving away twice as many prizes or more. And they're virtually guaranteeing more engagement in the event and a wider swath of winners (and new or growing fans) -- which may be one reason why no winners have shown up to post yet in the usual spots. It's a win-win for SF, and basically everybody, no matter when you spin.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2022)

I haven’t won yet, but I was pleasantly surprised by the $100 credit that was in my Spitfire account from some promotion they had months ago (totally forgot about it). Ended up picking up Mercury. What a beast!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 26, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> <snip>
> 
> The odds of a single person winning are likely pretty different, though. In the tombola, the entries were capped at 6000 tickets, so if you had one, you had a 1:6000 chance for any one of the 30 prizes. But failing to win one prize kept your ticket in the mix, so you had a 1:5999 chance for the next one, and so on. _Even counting each drawing as 1:6000 odds (to keep the math simple), your chance to win *something* was roughly 30:6000, or 1:200. If you happened to be holding three tickets, your odds for each drawing were instead 3 chances out of 6000 (aka 1:2000), or 3:200 to win something._ In other words -- unless my math is wrong, which happens every single day, lord it's embarrassing -- 1.5%.
> </snip>


I think this may be incorrect. If you had 3 tickets you'd have 3 chances at 1:6000 odds. The odds don't change if you get more tries, just how many chances you have at hitting the 1:6000 do.

So the likelihood of you winning increases but the odds of any one ticket winning doesn't change.


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 26, 2022)

lp59burst said:


> I think this may be incorrect. If you had 3 tickets you'd have 3 chances at 1:6000 odds. The odds don't change if you get more tries, just how many chances you have at hitting the 1:6000 do.
> 
> So the likelihood of you winning increases but the odds of any one winning doesn't change.


Yeah, I'm not sure the odds stack as (relatively) high as I initially thought, particularly with respect to the multiple prizes. 

(Edited to say: which is the bit you quoted, and which I was off on, too odds-optimistically.)

I do think the difference between having one ticket and three tickets for a single drawing is probably 1:6000 vs. 1:2000 (or 3:6000), though.

Just thinking about the physical setup of, say, the first drawing of the day, 6000 tickets are in the tombola and they're going to pick one as a winner. So each ticket has a 1:6000 chance of being that winner. But if three of those tickets belong to me, I think my odds of winning that particular drawing triple. Likewise, if I "owned" half the tickets out of the 6000, it seems like a 50:50 shot that any single ticket drawn would belong to me. If a specific one of my tickets (like a certain color) had to come up to win, I think it'd be different. But if they're all equal in the tumbler, I think(?) it works out.

Aggregating the chances over multiple drawings... feels a little fuzzier.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Guys I found the bug in the server side code:
bool win = ((rand() % 6000) == 0) ? true : false;
if (account.activeOnVIControl()) { win = false; }


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 26, 2022)

Is anyone actually tempted to buy a SF product just because they browsed their home page though? Like what's the purpose of the spin other than email grab and impressions of their brand?


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 26, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure the odds stack as (relatively) high as I initially thought, particularly with respect to the multiple prizes.
> 
> (Edited to say: which is the bit you quoted, and which I was off on, too odds-optimistically.)
> 
> ...


You're right on the chance of winning would be 50:50 with 3000 tickets but the odds are still 1:6000 for any single one of the 3000 tickets winning. They sound like the same thing but statistically odds & chances aren't the same.

For example, using a deck of cards... the odds of you getting the Ace of Diamonds if you only took one card (chance) are 1/52. If you cut the deck in half and you had 26 cards in your hand the chances of any one of _*your*_ cards being the Ace of Diamonds is 50:50 but the odds of any one card _*being*_ the Ace of Diamonds is still 1:52 because the total number of available cards didn't change.


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 26, 2022)

lp59burst said:


> You're right on the chance of winning would be 50:50 with 3000 tickets but the odds are still 1:6000 for any single one of the 3000 tickets winning. They sound like the same thing but statistically odds & chances aren't the same.
> 
> For example, using a deck of cards... the odds of you getting the Ace of Diamonds if you only took one card (chance) are 1/52. If you cut the deck in half and you had 26 cards in your hand the chances of any one of _your_ cards being the Ace of Diamonds is 50:50 but the odds of any one card being the Ace of Diamonds is still 1:52 because the total number of available cards didn't change.


Right, I think we're in step there. The key for the tombola drawing is that the tickets are all equivalent (as far as I remember). So if, to borrow the analogy, I "own" all the aces in the deck, the chance of the Ace of Diamonds or Ace of Spades (or any other single specific card) coming off the top of the deck is 1:52. But the chance of *any* ace being the top card is 4:52 or 1:13, because there are four aces among the 52 cards. 

My odds of success in a single draw change dramatically depending on whether I need any old ace to come up, or specifically the Ace of Diamonds, e.g. I think my glitch was taking the single-draw odds and basically adding them up, rather than treating them as independent from each other.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2022)

Struggled to understand the last few posts…but I love that we’ve gone so deep on this silly wheel. Bravo folks!


----------



## puremusic (Nov 27, 2022)

3 x 0 so far! :D

Even in Japan they know to give people a box of tissues, ha, they haven't quite got the hang of this yet despite all their marketing savvy. :D


----------



## aamatniekss (Nov 27, 2022)

0/4 here too.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 27, 2022)

​


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

lp59burst said:


> If you had 3 tickets you'd have 3 chances at 1:6000 odds. The odds don't change if you get more tries, just how many chances you have at hitting the 1:6000 do.


Nope, I'm sorry to say that but unless I am misunderstanding what you are writing, this is wrong. Assume the extreme case that they would give away 6000 prizes, so if you have one ticket you win for sure. On the other hand, if they only give away a single prize, the probability that you win is 1:6000 (assuming that you have one ticket).

Last year I calculated the exact probability that you win (assuming that you have 3 tickets) and the chance was really more than 1 percent (it was somewhere between 1 and 5 IIRC, don't remember the details anymore).

Btw. I am mathematician but sadly that doesn't mean anything (I make wrong mathematical statements on a daily basis).

EDIT: With 30 prizes and 6000 tickets in total your chances should be ca. 1.49 percent to win at least once if you managed to get 3 tickets.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 27, 2022)

le zéro


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

Btw. when they had the tombola, people complained that certain colors were drawn less often than others (which is totally realistic by the way) and some were insinuating that the tombola was rigged. I guess some people will always complain ...


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 27, 2022)

And.. another fail! 0/4


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 27, 2022)

What about out of all the people that played but failed to win there is a final draw for 3 people to win a day at Spitfire HQ with flights and hotel included? Then they could publicise the visit and generate some more interest.

About 15 years ago I won a remix competition and 1st prize was to visit Steinberg HQ in Hamburg. It was amazing to see all the work that goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

I got the Spitfire Blues...


----------



## aamatniekss (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I got the Spitfire Blues...


is that a vst library or are you just feeling down?


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2022)

aamatniekss said:


> is that a vst library or are you just feeling down?


The next Originals


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

aamatniekss said:


> is that a vst library or are you just feeling down?


I just remembered that tune that the prisoners sang in "Escape from Alcatraz" (I got the D-Block blues). 

Anyway, I'm rather disappointed with this year's BF offer at Spitfire, particularly "The Ton". For a while, this was the best BF deal for me.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 27, 2022)

The closest I’ve got so far haha!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 27, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> (Trigger warning: light maths and speculation. Please disregard if thinking about the approximate odds of winning this and past SF holiday giveaways isn't of interest. Also, nothing below is in any way a complaint; I just find the statistics nerdily interesting and I'm waiting on downloads right now.)
> 
> On the surface, the scope of the previous Spitfire tombola drawings and the spinny wheel seem fairly similar -- I only saw the last two tombolas, but I think there were ~30 prizes given with 1-3 chances to win (depending on how many tickets you'd snagged), and the wheel promo has 84 prizes with 7 chances to spin, if you remember every day.
> 
> ...


This is one of the greatest things I’ve ever read on here. Thus proving VI-C and its habitants think more deeply about the details than anyone else I know. As a man of the details, this warms my soul.


----------



## Paul Owen (Nov 27, 2022)

Could be me obsessing here but I swear to god the needle lands in the exact same spot on the blue. Every. Damn. Time.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 27, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> (Trigger warning: light maths and speculation. Please disregard if thinking about the approximate odds of winning this and past SF holiday giveaways isn't of interest. Also, nothing below is in any way a complaint; I just find the statistics nerdily interesting and I'm waiting on downloads right now.)
> 
> On the surface, the scope of the previous Spitfire tombola drawings and the spinny wheel seem fairly similar -- I only saw the last two tombolas, but I think there were ~30 prizes given with 1-3 chances to win (depending on how many tickets you'd snagged), and the wheel promo has 84 prizes with 7 chances to spin, if you remember every day.
> 
> ...


I'm not very good at math and statistics so there's probably not even 105% chance I'm gonna read this and understand it!


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't know how I'll cope when the wheel isn't there anymore


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I'm not very good at math and statistics so there's probably not even 105% chance I'm gonna read this and understand it!


“10% of the time. it works every time”


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I'm not very good at math and statistics so there's probably not even 105% chance I'm gonna read this and understand it!


Certainly much better odds there than winning something through "The Wheel". 

Rats in a maze... They don't even need to put the cheese in.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 27, 2022)

0/4. Too much Blue Suede Shoes, too little Cream.


----------



## Taron (Nov 27, 2022)

A devious ploy to get people to the site... 
...though any sound mind  should realize that such wheels of fortune are always predetermined and you just have to wait and see if you did get lucky in the "random" chance computation at the start, there just may be that chance. And that's enough to turn us all into silly little children again- at least for a few seconds.
At least it isn't lots of passionate work this time not to win something from Spitfire, hahaha!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 27, 2022)

Taron said:


> A devious ploy to get people to the site...
> ...though any sound mind  should realize that such wheels of fortune are always predetermined and you just have to wait and see if you did get lucky in the "random" chance computation at the start, there just may be that chance. And that's enough to turn us all into silly little children again- at least for a few seconds.
> At least it isn't lots of passionate work this time not to win something from Spitfire, hahaha!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 27, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> Could be me obsessing here but I swear to god the needle lands in the exact same spot on the blue. Every. Damn. Time.


It’s the ‘you’ve lost’ animation. If it was was actually spinning (actual in a digital sense), it would have to land on cream half the time, which we know it doesn’t. So, one animation for lose and one for win.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 27, 2022)

It's interesting how it always lands on the same exact spot on the blue field for me 🤔


----------



## sprt (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

Maybe the animation is just…. a GIF??? And they show one if you win and the other if you hit blue?

Nah. That can’t be it. It HAS to be a physically modeled real spinning wheel.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 27, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> what's the purpose of the spin


Page visits.



filipjonathan said:


> It's interesting how it always lands on the same exact spot on the blue field for me


I strongly suspect the outcome of our spins/clicks is not calculated graphically. The appropriate animation will probably be played _after_ the result (won / lost) has been determined. It may well be - but it doesn't have to be, I haven't paid attention to that yet - that we all see the same animations.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe the animation is just…. a GIF??? And they show one if you win and the other if you hit blue?
> 
> Nah. That can’t be it. It HAS to be a physically modeled real spinning wheel.


Don't spoil it, my good Doc. 😂


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 27, 2022)

I won! I played 3 times and now have a date with Paul Thomson. So excited!


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 27, 2022)

Nerd alert. Extracted from source code of web page:
`getLoseRotation:function() {
switch (Math.floor(3*Math.random())) {
case 0:return"+=885deg";
case 1:return"+=995deg";
case 2:return"+=640deg"
}
}`

First you lose, then one of three lose rotations is randomly selected


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


>


The wheel is not a gif. It's a live stream to an actual wheel in Spitfire's HQ.

Source: dude trust me 😂


----------



## gedlig (Nov 27, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


>


At least the end to this will still be more satisfying than the ending of Lost


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2022)

0


----------



## Iondot (Nov 27, 2022)

I know I didn't win, but I also think I broke the wheel?


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> That can’t be it. It HAS to be a physically modeled real spinning wheel.


I choose to believe it is a real spinning wheel.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 27, 2022)

It's weird that the page for the spin says if you land on blue there's no prize yet this image has prizes on every the whole wheel


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I choose to believe it is a real spinning wheel.


Oh but it is. I never said it wasn't!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 27, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> I won! I played 3 times and now have a date with Paul Thomson. So excited!


But you said you won???


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 27, 2022)

N


----------



## Iondot (Nov 27, 2022)

There are supposed to be things on the wheel? The one I got (see above) had nothing.

Also, I got nothing so...


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 27, 2022)

CREAM GET THE MONEY $$ YALL!


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> EDIT: With 30 prizes and 6000 tickets in total your chances should be ca. 1.49 percent to win at least once if you managed to get 3 tickets.


(TW: Stats again. I promise it's the last time I'll maths up the thread, but I had a shower epiphany. 

I know, I know -- I should have a doctor look at that.)

I came to a similar conclusion (~1.5% chance of winning something in 30 drawings with 3 tickets out of 6000), but doubted it was that high after the exchange with lp59burst. Seeing mussnig's post jogged a different way to think about it, though, and that seems to be correct:

If you imagine a scenario where everyone in the 6000-ticket tombola drawing has 3 tickets, then 2000 people are participating. Each person's tickets are treated the same -- it's as though you have three tickets with a '1' printed on each, the next person has three '2' tickets, the next three '3's and so on up to '2000'. You just need your number to come up -- the color (or suit, if you prefer the card analogy) of the individual ticket be damned. 

Regardless of any statistical acrobatics or prediction methods, at the end of this scenario, 30 tickets will have been drawn as winners. Assuming those tickets all have different numbers (i.e., no person has two or more of their three tickets drawn), then 30 of the 2000 people entered will have won. In other words, 1.5%.

If each person participating had two tickets out of the 6000, there'd be 3000 people entered, with 30 winners (1%), and if everyone had a single ticket, 30 winners out of 6000 (0.5%).

My original wondering was how the odds for Ol' Spinny compare, which depends (in part) on the number of people participating. The "closest to a randomly picked time" bit makes my head hurt, so I think it's probably pretty important from a game theory standpoint, but ignoring that completely:

In a single 2-hour period where you get a single spin, you'd have a 1% chance of winning if 100 people took a spin during that period, all else being equal. 

If 100 people spin in two hours, or a rate of 50 spins/hour, that's 1200 people spinning per day, on average (assuming even distribution throughout the day, which is probably not quite the case). You're not directly "competing" against all of those people, since 11/12ths of them are spinning during time periods you can't, because we're limited to one 2-hour window per day. But if roughly 1200 people are spinning every day, you'd have about a 1% chance of winning a random spin.

However, like the tombola, you get multiple chances. You can spin once a day for seven days, so you get seven cracks at winning. If the above numbers were true, with 1200 people spinning, the chance of winning something if you spin every day would be around 7%. (Put another way, if the same 100 people took a spin during the same 2-hour period every day for seven days, one of them would win each day, so 7/100 would be winners in the end, or 7%.)

If there are seven times as many people spinning -- roughly 8400 per day -- then your cumulative chance of winning something, ever, with the accursed deceitful spinner would be 1/7th of 7%, aka 1%, or roughly the same as holding two tombola tickets for the previous drawings. 

I think that's probably the neighborhood of the odds. If around 5500 people are spinning (and each spinning all seven days) the "naive odds" (assuming no other factors and uniform spin distribution) would be roughly the same as having three tombola tickets. If 16800 people are spinning, the odds are about the same as a single tombola ticket.

I promise I'm done. As penance, I'll go try to understand how one of those Euclidean sequencers work.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> (TW: Stats again. I promise it's the last time I'll maths up the thread, but I had a shower epiphany.
> 
> I know, I know -- I should have a doctor look at that.)
> 
> ...


I guess you are overthinking this. Math explanation follows:

If you want to calculate the probability that you win anything, assuming that you have 3 tickets, it's easiest to calculate the complementary probability first (i.e. the probability that you won't win anything).

And that part is quite easy: for the first draw there are 6000 tickets and 5997 are not yours. So you have a probability of 5997/6000 that you won't win in the first draw. For the next draw (assuming that you didn't win in the first draw), there are 5999 tickets left and 5996 are not yours. So the probability that you won't win anything within the first two draws is (5997x5996)/(6000x5999).
This goes on and on for a total of 30 draws and starting with the fourth draw there will be cancellations in the fraction that you obtain. So the end result for the complementary probability is (5970x5969x5968)/(6000x5999x5998)=0.9850724

To obtain the probability you were initially looking for, you need to subtract the result above from 1. So the probability that you will win anything, assuming that you have 3 tickets, is 1-0.9850724=0.0149276 which corresponds to roughly 1.49 percent.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 27, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> I won! I played 3 times and now have a date with Paul Thomson. So excited!


You're so lucky!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> It's definitely misleading to say you'll win if you land on a cream segment, which is clearly half the wheel, but then actually only award one prize every two hours. Why not just make it a lottery with a winner every two hours, one play per day? The contest is still cool even knowing how it works


Or at the very least, make it so if you don't win the prize for that 2-hour window, you have a 50% chance of like a $10 gift card, a 10% discount on one library, or something similar.


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 27, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I guess you are overthinking this. Math explanation follows:


Quite possibly, as that's an avid habit of mine. But we're in agreement regarding the odds for the 3-ticket tombola draws; I was just pointing out that the final results (30 winners out of 2000) roughly agree with the predicted probability. The real exercise for me was sorting out how many spinning people would work out to equivalent chances in the current promo. 

But your math is significantly math-ier (i.e., more precise than my musings)!


----------



## method1 (Nov 27, 2022)

Song for SFA


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 27, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> Nerd alert. Extracted from source code of web page:
> `getLoseRotation:function() {
> switch (Math.floor(3*Math.random())) {
> case 0:return"+=885deg";
> ...


Well that would explain why I hit the same position.

@Trash Panda - what’s worse, 100 pages of “I didn’t win” or 100 pages of guessing the black picture for their next sample library?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Well that would explain why I hit the same position.
> 
> @Trash Panda - what’s worse, 100 pages of “I didn’t win” or 100 pages of guessing the black picture for their next sample library?


Definitely the guessing games.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2022)

I think SF are trolling, TBH.


----------



## Iondot (Nov 27, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I think SF are trolling, TBH.


This is the best, most niche in-joke I've ever seen. Brilliant!


----------



## cpt_steelman (Nov 27, 2022)

0/5 so far!


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Nov 27, 2022)

I refused to use the virtual spinner and decided to throw a real dart instead. I think I won something but I can't tell because my monitor is shattered and only a few pixels are showing (I can make out a W). Should I reach out to support?


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 27, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> I refused to use the virtual spinner and decided to throw a real dart instead. I think I won something but I can't tell because my monitor is shattered and only a few pixels are showing (I can make out a W). Should I reach out to support?


It’s emblematic of all our hopes and dreams, my friend; shattered into a thousand tiny pieces. [No emojis fit the hopelessness I feel each time the pointy thing parks itself on a blue segment]


----------



## gedlig (Nov 27, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> [No emojis fit the hopelessness I feel each time the pointy thing parks itself on a blue segment]


Dunno, this one feels accurate enough 🫠


----------



## cpt_steelman (Nov 28, 2022)

0/6! One more chance tomorrow??


----------



## darx (Nov 28, 2022)

cpt_steelman said:


> 0/6! One more chance tomorrow??


Optimistic?


----------



## Delboy (Nov 28, 2022)

Same here 0/6 incl today ... only set up for hackers then


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 29, 2022)

0/6 here to

But one thing I learned at least:

*- completely ignore the rest of the site*
- see if spin is still there
- sign in
- go to spin
- loose.......
- sign out

Good way of Anti-marketing ?


----------



## Delboy (Nov 29, 2022)

I dont expect to win anyhow just joining the thread conversation to get my post count up ... thats the only positive out of this damp squid that they have created


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 29, 2022)

0/5 so far! Gonna make the sixth spin abut later.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

Delboy said:


> I dont expect to win anyhow just joining the thread conversation to get my post count up ... thats the only positive out of this damp squid that they have created


So because you and a couple of people in this thread have not won in a genuine giveaway, you’re…. mad?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 29, 2022)

Nowt


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow, you guys are having terrible luck! I've only played twice, but won both times!

The first time I won a date with Homay - we're going out next week - and the second time I won the Spitfire 'Everything' bundle, but when it arrived this morning on SSD I noticed it had the Core Studio Brass on it so I threw it in the trash in disgust and told Homay I had to take a raincheck...


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 29, 2022)

Nothing so far. But I have really bad luck with these sorts of drawings.
So I don't really expect to win anything.

If I do, that probably might mean I used all of my luck for 2023 too xD


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 29, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Wow, you guys are having terrible luck! I've only played twice, but won both times!
> 
> The first time I won a date with Homay - we're going out next week - and the second time I won the Spitfire 'Everything' bundle, but when it arrived this morning on SSD I noticed it had the Core Studio Brass on it so I threw it in the trash in disgust and told Homay I had to take a raincheck...


I know it was a joke but still a lil’ creepy.


----------



## oepion (Nov 29, 2022)

It's been busy for my team at work, I hope they won't be too mad with the new task I've just assigned them


----------



## darx (Nov 29, 2022)

oepion said:


> It's been busy for my team at work, I hope they won't be too mad with the new task I've just assigned them


Is that against terms of service? If not, you could get some of your non musician friends to spin.


----------



## sprt (Nov 29, 2022)

For the gambling addicted:

*How to get 'infinite' spins:
- *Sign into Spitfire.com
- Open the Spin to Win page in as many tabs as you want, before you make your first spin
- Enjoy your multiple spins.

*How to win:*
- Stop playing.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So because you and a couple of people in this thread have not won in a genuine giveaway, you’re…. mad?


Do u even know me ? so keep your personal comments to yourself


----------



## Yanurika (Nov 29, 2022)

darx said:


> Is that against terms of service? If not, you could get some of your non musician friends to spin.


You would need multiple accounts to do so, and I don't think (?) you can use multiple accounts on one computer with the spitfire app.

Of course, if someone happens to win the Everything Bundle, it _might _be worth switching accounts, but otherwise you just lose your other libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Do u even know me ? so keep your personal comments to yourself


Pardon me. You choose to convey your own personal comments on a public forum. Deal with it 

And despite not knowing you I’ve tried to help you and your sons on numerous occasions with questions you asked here. So I guess that was out of bounds too then hehe. Anyway, have no fear. I shall refrain from any further comments. Proceed.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Pardon me. You choose to convey your own personal comments on a public forum. Deal with it
> 
> And despite not knowing you I’ve tried to help you and your sons on numerous occasions with questions you asked here. So I guess that was out of bounds too then hehe. Anyway, have no fear. I shall refrain from any further comments. Proceed.


This thread has turned into a humourous and fun spin on Spitfire and the experiences most members have had yet u turn it into a personal attack on me and then you reply back with this ! .. yes you may have helped me in the past like many others have and I have done same when I know helpful stuff and thats why I joined this forum but I take humbridge at this personal type of message attack and u now say I should "deal with it" and move on


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Nov 29, 2022)

0/6😡😡😡


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2022)

Lighten up mate. It’s not a personal attack at all. I merely expressed some amazement, since your own comment didn’t exactly strike me as humourous and fun at all. I apologize if I hurt your feelings, but in all honesty think you’re overreacting.


----------



## oepion (Nov 29, 2022)

Let's bring back the humour to this thread. Pay attention to the colours:


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 29, 2022)

I won a library of my own choice! So I said Berlin Strings


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I won a library of my own choice! So I said Berlin Strings


If you did have to pick any 1 library (no bundle) from Spitfire I wonder what it would be?

I would probably go with Chamber Strings Professional, with the bonus that it is also the most expensive 😂


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 29, 2022)

Markrs said:


> If you did have to pick any 1 library (no bundle) from Spitfire I wonder what it would be?
> 
> I would probably go with Chamber Strings Professional, with the bonus that it is also the most expensive 😂


Then it would be AROOF


----------



## IFM (Nov 29, 2022)

And thanks to the time difference, it thinks I already spun today, which I did not. It's fine, just going to be a loss anyways.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2022)

Did anyone win? I certainly haven't so far.


----------



## gedlig (Nov 29, 2022)

I won a retirement for a few of my braincells.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 29, 2022)

gedlig said:


> I won a retirement for a few of my braincells.


That is not a bad deal honestly


----------



## juliandoe (Nov 29, 2022)

Spun one time, then forgot until I saw this post today. 
It's not my thing.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 29, 2022)

I had no luck until I figured out that I need to raise the modwheel to get something. 🤦‍♂️

Will try tomorrow, big hopes !


----------



## polynaeus (Nov 29, 2022)

erc13a said:


> Seriously, what is happening to Spitfire creativity ? The tickets were fun, creative with the final draw. Now we have a basic wheel to spin...


When you take away the person with the most creativity and personality from the company this is what you get. A blank wheel to spin.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 29, 2022)

0/5. Missed yesterday, because I thought it ended at Sunday ("Black Weekend").


----------



## erc13a (Nov 29, 2022)

Bad move from Spitfire. They probably give away the same amount of prizes as they used to do with the Tombola. But tombola was fun and it was clear that only a few of us would win something. But with that very poorly designed wheel, it looks you have 1/2 chance and it only creates frustration. Interesting marketing fail.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 29, 2022)

tried every day....nix :(


----------



## SirKen (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow, first time winning anything in something like this. I just won Originals Epic Choir!! Except, I already own it. Does anyone know what happens now lol?


----------



## Pappaus (Nov 29, 2022)

At least the price is right. I just found out about this and so have lost multiple times by not playing. I think I got the better end of the deal.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 29, 2022)

How can it cause frustration that we get a chance to win free sample libraries from Spitfire.

As always when there's a chance to win something, most people don't win. It shouldn't come as a surprise!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 29, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Wow, first time winning anything in something like this. I just won Originals Epic Choir!! Except, I already own it. Does anyone know what happens now lol?


You can put your prize at stake again to double the prize on the next spin !


Seriously, just drop a mail to Spitfire support, they'll figure out.
(that said, I never won anything so I just guess).


----------



## oepion (Nov 29, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> How can it cause frustration that we get a chance to win free sample libraries from Spitfire.
> 
> As always when there's a chance to win something, most people don't win. It shouldn't come as a surprise!


Totally agree. Personally the only thing I find frustrating is how visually inaccurate that wheel is. The beige and blue areas are depicted as being identical, hence suggesting the chance of winning is 50% at each try - which it clearly is not. Just an OCD issue.

I do believe it could have been slightly better i.plemented though. If I read correctly, there is a winner every 2h, and once someone has won, any subsequent trial will fail for that given time slot. Which means that if someone wins in the first 5mn of the spin reset, everyone trying to spin the wheel for the following 55mn will get nothing. That would be the vast majority of people, which then will lead people to question whether the spin game is actually genuine.

I believe that a better way of doing this is to have given everyone in the allocated 2h time slot a 50% chance to fall on the beige colour. Then at the end of the time slot, randomly select a single winner from those who were preselected. This method won't change the outcome much, but it will provide a sense of hope to at least half the people trying, and won't provide a "first spinner" advantage.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 29, 2022)

oepion said:


> I believe that a better way of doing this is to have given everyone in the allocated 2h time slot a 50% chance to fall on the beige colour. Then at the end of the time slot, randomly select a single winner from those who were preselected. This method won't change the outcome much, but it will provide a sense of hope to at least half the people trying, and won't provide a "first spinner" advantage.


This would definitely have been a better, more transparent way of handling it.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 29, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> When you take away the person with the most creativity and personality from the company this is what you get. A blank wheel to spin.


At least they are excited still


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 29, 2022)

Well actually, the problem is not the lottery or the prizes or the odds or the spinning wheel.

The problem is how utterly boring it has become.
My tax form is even funnier.


----------



## robo3000 (Nov 29, 2022)

5 times nope...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 29, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Wow, first time winning anything in something like this. I just won Originals Epic Choir!! Except, I already own it. Does anyone know what happens now lol?


Congrats on winnning.....nothing!

They'll probably let you choose another Originals library that you don't already have. The top three IMO, if you don't already have them:

Intimate Strings
Cinematic Frozen Strings
Intimate Grand Piano

I remember in an earlier giveaway, in the terms it was listed that if you already had the prize (I think it was SSO), they would work with you to find a suitable alternate prize. While this is not listed in the terms for this giveaway, we at least know that they are generally willing to do replacement prizes. Which in this case would be a different $29 library.


----------



## SirKen (Nov 29, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Congrats on winnning.....nothing!
> 
> They'll probably let you choose another Originals library that you don't already have. The top three IMO, if you don't already have them:
> 
> ...


LOL, I assumed the same. 

I was also thinking of Intimate Grand Piano as I own the rest and anything spun off the Albions


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 29, 2022)

SirKen said:


> LOL, I assumed the same.
> 
> I was also thinking of Intimate Grand Piano as I own the rest and anything spun off the Albions


It doesn't have any loud dynamic layers, but it is great at soft stuff. It is a rather nice sounding Steinway Model A.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 29, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Congrats on winnning.....nothing!
> 
> They'll probably let you choose another Originals library that you don't already have. The top three IMO, if you don't already have them:
> 
> ...


So, now i am curious, since you said you have won a prize during the livestream of the Composer Clash video, what did you end up winning?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2022)

Just won!!!



Spoiler



Absolutely nothing


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 29, 2022)

no dice


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 29, 2022)

After Paul stood me up I am left here spinning day after day with tears in my eyes, longing for another chance of that sweet slice of creamy pie. But no...my eternity be blue.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 29, 2022)

I really miss the Tombola draw. that was a really fun end of year thing with everyone just having a good time. This year’s spinning wheel was so impersonal and dull. I never won anything with the Tombola and I didn’t win anything this year but the Tombola was fun. I hope that they bring it back next year and do a live event like in previous years.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 29, 2022)

Agree the wheel sucks in comparison with the tombola


----------



## JohnS (Nov 29, 2022)

The winner of the prize for that two-hour period is the one who presses the “spin” button the closest to the randomly selected winning time-stamp for that two-hour period.
How do they know who was the closest in time, RIGHT AFTER my spin? Suppose I won 15s before the timestamp, and then someone else spins after 15s, spot on time.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Just won!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less is more!


----------



## polynaeus (Nov 29, 2022)

The tombola seemed like it took a HUGE amount of effort, energy, and cost. A full game show production to announce winners, all the tech and management that goes in to make sure emails and numbers are sent out etc…… all to just then give away product. Crazy.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 29, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> The tombola seemed like it took a HUGE amount of effort, energy, and cost. A full game show production to announce winners, all the tech and management that goes in to make sure emails and numbers are sent out etc…… all to just then give away product. Crazy.


It’s marketing, you spend an awful lot buy it makes you stand apart.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 29, 2022)

Whoever thought up this campaign needs to stop thinking. I had anticipated some miniscule win on the first try (5% discount on a purchase, etc), because would a campaign like that actually leave you with nothing and have to remember to come back? To me it instantly left me with a negative feeling, but I figured honestly that it was click bait and round 2 something would show up. I was thinking this was a marketing ploy to hand out a better discount, meaning we'd still be spending money. Not smashing together like fish in a Koi pond awaiting the master's crumbs.

I read the first page of this thread and saw nobody winning, even after 5 tries? I skipped the other 13 pages and came to the end, and I see our members who should be putting energy into creating our art (self included) once again "discussing" this whole time-wasting marketing ploy. I'm doing that right now, but I'm getting a bit impatient with companies that start acting like rock stars.

It also dawned on me that someone had to spend time designing and coding the game which obviously includes database persistence to keep track of whatever it's supposed to offer... and I thought:

*Hey Spitfire, instead of countless hours programming this garbage, how about getting ARO MOD released before you lose ALL interest?*

My apologies to my peers on here, I usually keep things light or even a bit snarky, but there is more and more *noise* interfering in our lives, and I'm mad at myself for wasting time. Even made a signature about it. Don't worry, I'll cheer up. Once I win the Spitfire game and get my free sample library of someone dragging a patio chair down a set of train tracks. In the snow.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 29, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Just won!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stinker!

And thanks for teaching me how to make a button!


Spoiler



Where's ARO MOD???


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 29, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


>



Apart from the good yoke: what a song, what a voice.....


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 29, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> ... Once I win the Spitfire game and get my free sample library of someone dragging a patio chair down a set of train tracks. In the snow.


It's actually 100 patio chairs. At the edge of silence. At Air Lindhurst. And I hear that they are importing 2 metric tonnes of Siberian tundra.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 29, 2022)

Wait - I've got it!

The spinning wheel is an angry commentary on the artistic bankruptcy of instant gratification, low-investment compositions! It's an allegory that laughs knowingly at our desire to get something for nothing. But if you put nothing in, you get nothing back. That's what the wheel is teaching us. The spinning wheel is literally saying:

_No prizes for you, now f*** off and go learn counterpart.
Nope - nothing again - time to go finish that Princess Leia’s Theme mockup, b****.
Nothing: get back to understanding half cadences motherf****r_.

They really should have got Samuel L Jackson in to be the voice of the spinning wheel 😂


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 29, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> So, now i am curious, since you said you have won a prize during the livestream of the Composer Clash video, what did you end up winning?


I'm still waiting on them to get back to me. When I won Aperture Cassette Symphony during its premiere, SF said they were swamped with emails trying to claim that they won or were saying they were me, and it took them 2 days to sift through everything. And that was just for one giveaway. The Composer Clash stream had like a dozen giveaways, so it will probably be a while.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 29, 2022)

All in good fun....


----------



## polynaeus (Nov 29, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> It’s marketing, you spend an awful lot buy it makes you stand apart.


Exactly. So why would they spend a lot and do the tombola if they don’t have the person who “is” the tombola running the show?

Again as I said before… this is why we have the wheel.

It’s not because Spitfire thought the wheel was better then the tombola. It’s because Christian isn’t there.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 29, 2022)

none for me


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 29, 2022)

sprt said:


> For the gambling addicted:
> 
> *How to get 'infinite' spins:
> - *Sign into Spitfire.com
> ...


I suspect if anyone were to “win” a prize with this method, SA are within their rights to withdraw the prize and throw it back in to the pot for someone else. I’m sure they can see from their end if people have played multiple times in one day. Plus it’s not really in the spirit of fair play.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 30, 2022)

LOL...






I can't even lose right!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 30, 2022)

I think it’s funny the entitlement in this thread for a chance at something free.

But tbf it did feel like a cheesy carnival game where spitfire has rigged the wheel and they watched us walk up to the game 1 by 1 with full confidence. Meanwhile they’re laughing in their heads cause deep down they knew the wheel has a kink in it and it’s almost impossible to land on the cream, except for the odd chance which makes it legal.

@SirKen walks away with the massive plush bear (congrats) and we all think, hey! @SirKen won so I might have a chance.

Or you know this is just a lootbox that forces us to keep gambling, soon they’ll offer us another spin for $10


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm actually quite enjoying it. It's joined my wordle routine. Not sure if that's sad or not? 

(Yeah...it's sad)


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2022)

Nowt


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 30, 2022)

What is it now, 0/6 or 0/7, I’ve lost count? At least someone in the thread won!


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## tc9000 (Nov 30, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> I think it’s funny the entitlement in this thread for a chance at something free.


It's hilarious - they've given me a free shot at winning a bunch of stuff, and yet I feel aggrieved when I lose, somehow 😂. Wait - it's even more than that - it's multiple entries into a free competition... nothing to commit or hand over, and it also pays out immediately if you win... so you don't have to wait two weeks for the results, _and _you can have another crack the next day!

And yet... I do feel a bit of a downer when I lose each time... I mean - it cost me nothing, I've lost nothing... but... WHY IS THIS A DOWNER???? WTAF????

Ironically, I think it's _because _of the immediate feedback and the multiple opportunities to win. If you had one shot, and didn't find out for a week or something, you'd have hope all that time... but this way, the hammer comes down right away!

I honestly find this a fascinating psychological experiment.


----------



## cpt_steelman (Nov 30, 2022)

0/7!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2022)

6/6 here. What’s wrong with you losers?


----------



## Charder (Nov 30, 2022)

This damn wheel. Well, at least it gave us this priceless thread. It is so much fun reading text full of despair and frustration.


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 30, 2022)

If anyone's looking for a feel-good pick-me-up for clicking, courtesy of approximately the same people, Pianobook appears to be doing an advent calendar with a new sample pack every day:






pianobook – Every piano tells a story







www.pianobook.co.uk





You can only lose there if you don't click.

Or maybe if you don't like the pack that day. Or it's Kontakt only. Or you click the wrong day. Possibly I'm overthinking this.


----------



## DSorah (Nov 30, 2022)

Well look at this…





My lucky day!


----------



## Charder (Nov 30, 2022)

Hey! It works!


----------



## alcorey (Nov 30, 2022)

Me too!!! Yeehah!!!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 30, 2022)

DSorah said:


> Well look at this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 30, 2022)

DSorah said:


> Well look at this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is obviously rigged the spinning wheel was manufactured in Argentina, should I say more?
Spitfire has been watching this thread and Paul wants to spread some EXCITEMENT!



btw CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 1, 2022)

Nothing for me, oh well haha


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 1, 2022)

I always end up in the middle of a blue section which makes me noticeably unlucky.
I should get a prize for this.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2022)

Nothing else matters.


----------



## gedlig (Dec 1, 2022)

In all this I can at least conclude that every spin the arrow didn't land on the exact same spot in the blue field.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I'm still waiting on them to get back to me. When I won Aperture Cassette Symphony during its premiere, SF said they were swamped with emails trying to claim that they won or were saying they were me, and it took them 2 days to sift through everything. And that was just for one giveaway. The Composer Clash stream had like a dozen giveaways, so it will probably be a while.


I was in that Composer Clash stream, it was crazy! So many questions, but too much latency for me.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 1, 2022)

0 for 7!


----------



## Kevin63101 (Dec 1, 2022)

I've been blue all week. But didn't buy anything either in this sale. (Bought 2TB+ worth from Spitfire the past few years, I'm getting picky haha)


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 1, 2022)

Almost every blue section I hit was right on the edge of cream, not one in the middle. 

One was like a quarter way through but most right on the edge. 

I'm reinstating the revolutionary war. 

I'm going to make a Brentrance into England that they'll never Brorget. 

Then I will make my Brexit from this life in a blaze of glory. 

USA! USA!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 1, 2022)

DSorah said:


> Well look at this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good for you. I'm not jealous.


----------



## SirKen (Dec 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Congrats on winnning.....nothing!
> 
> They'll probably let you choose another Originals library that you don't already have. The top three IMO, if you don't already have them:
> 
> ...


A quick update on my situation:

Spitfire was kind enough to let me pick another $29 library and they let me pick Samuel Sim - Chrysalis instead.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 1, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> How can it cause frustration that we get a chance to win free sample libraries from Spitfire.


By overpromising and underdelivering on it 🤷 nobody would've been upset if there was a tiny red winning sliver on the wheel.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 1, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> By overpromising and underdelivering on it 🤷 nobody would've been upset if there was a tiny red winning sliver on the wheel.


100%


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2022)

This quality control of this wheel is more consistent than a Spitfire library.


----------



## Nattapak (Dec 1, 2022)

Finally I got it but... I have it already


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2022)

Nattapak said:


> Finally I got it but... I have it already


Contact Spitfire and demand they exchange it for the Everything bundle to make up for the inconvenience.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 1, 2022)

A 7 streak right in the middle of the blue.

Guys, I think I found my way in life and I’ll write a song about it : « Stuck in the middle with blue ».


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 2, 2022)

0/8. I even tried spinning at 5am U.K. time this morning.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2022)

Nowt


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 2, 2022)

They removed the spinning wheel now.

Waiting for people to become upset by this too!


----------



## Evans (Dec 2, 2022)

My mom used to buy my siblings and me $20 worth of scratch-off tickets each year for Christmas. This went on for seven or eight years. 

I never got back a single dollar. 

I'm not sure what I was expecting here.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 2, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> They removed the spinning wheel now.
> 
> Waiting for people to become upset by this too!


damn...

I was thinking of video capturing that wheel, turn it in to a gif and inserting some funny prizes in to that wheel :(

(I promise, none of it would have been related to *nd v*****s)




Evans said:


> My mom used to buy my siblings and me $20 worth of scratch-off tickets each year for Christmas. This went on for seven or eight years.
> 
> I never got back a single dollar.
> 
> I'm not sure what I was expecting here.


I had similar experiences.

I use to read a weekly magazine when I was a kid and said magazine always had prizes you can enter.
Never won anything...


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 2, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> They removed the spinning wheel now.
> 
> Waiting for people to become upset by this too!


B-b-b-but the wheel said to come back tomorrow for another spin.....


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 2, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> They removed the spinning wheel now.
> 
> Waiting for people to become upset by this too!


Yet, for whatever reason, I had it loaded on an open tab, and it just let me spin again!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 2, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! EWC is definitely a nice prize. @SirKen Good choice on Chrysalis for your replacement prize. I picked it up during the sale, and it is quite nice. It's something that has been on my list but never got around to it at $89, but for $29 it was a no-brainer. There are some really nice sounds in there.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 2, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yet, for whatever reason, I had it loaded on an open tab, and it just let me spin again!


Did you win?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 2, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Did you win?


Of course not, 0 for however many spins that makes. It still tells me to come back and spin again tomorrow.

Hah, just went back to it and it let me spin again and then again. Had I known this I might have been able to make infinite spins... Then I'd be sure to win!


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 2, 2022)

This is f**kn bull***T!! Don't you love me Spitfire!?! dOnt YOu lOv3 me!?!!!? I'm never buying SpiTfirr agaUn!! We should Boyc0tT them!

...
...
...
When does Christmas Tombola start?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 2, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> This is f**kn bull***T!! Don't you love me Spitfire!?! dOnt YOu lOv3 me!?!!!? I'm never buying SpiTfirr agaUn!! We should Boyc0tT them!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


No Tombola this year, it was replaced with Spin The Wheel.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 2, 2022)

I can still spin. I’ve probably spun it 20-30 times now today. Of course no wins. I just spin it for perverse pleasure now.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 2, 2022)

Nothing for me. 
Congrats to the lucky few!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 3, 2022)

All blue for me.


jbuhler said:


> I can still spin. I’ve probably spun it 20-30 times now today. Of course no wins. I just spin it for perverse pleasure now.


I’d take this, such is the emotional damage this wheel has inflicted.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 3, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> All blue for me.
> 
> I’d take this, such is the emotional damage this wheel has inflicted.


For others it was just a spinning wheel. For you guys it was so much more.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 4, 2022)

As the saying goes……”you’re just spinning your wheels “….and leave it to Spitfire to prove it to you ! …😂😂😂


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 4, 2022)

Nattapak said:


> Finally I got it but... I have it already


Congrats and commiserations at the same time. Seems odd to me that everyone needs to be, by design, logged in to play, yet they couldn’t build into the script a routine to look at one’s purchase history and _not_ award a prize the user already has?


----------



## awaey (Dec 4, 2022)

long time ago my grand father said to me ( never give your luck to British company because in the end you fall and lose..)


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 4, 2022)

Still spinning, still losing. I must have spun the thing hundreds of times now.


----------



## PebbleStream (Dec 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Still spinning, still losing. I must have spun the thing hundreds of times now.


You can still spin? I thought it was over, can't find the page for it.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 4, 2022)

PebbleStream said:


> You can still spin? I thought it was over, can't find the page for it.


It’s over


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 4, 2022)

PebbleStream said:


> You can still spin? I thought it was over, can't find the page for it.


It is over. I just happened to have left it loaded on a webpage in my phone, and now whenever I go to a different set of tabs or leave the browser for a certain amount of time, when I come back to the page it reloads and lets me spin again. Unfortunately, I only discovered this bug after the contest ended!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It is over. I just happened to have left it loaded on a webpage in my phone, and now whenever I go to a different set of tabs or leave the browser for a certain amount of time, when I come back to the page it reloads lets me spin again. Unfortunately, I only discovered this bug after the contest ended!


It’s over….let it go…😂


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It’s over….let it go…😂


I get a perverse joy in losing again and again.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I get a perverse joy in losing again and again.


Oh no. They broke Jim.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 4, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Congrats and commiserations at the same time. Seems odd to me that everyone needs to be, by design, logged in to play, yet they couldn’t build into the script a routine to look at one’s purchase history and _not_ award a prize the user already has?


It's because the prizes for each 2 hour window are pre-selected, it's not a random prize.

As @SirKen mentioned (who won an Originals library he already owned), Spitfire let him choose another $29 library. So they will probably let @Nattapak choose another library under $449.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 4, 2022)

The spinner thing seems disrespectful to customers. I don't like the idea of Spitfire trying to hook me in to a repetitive gambling-like task, where I'd feel like John Locke in the TV show _Lost_, entering the damn numbers over and over. I'm not sure the ticket thing was any better (never tried it).


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 4, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Nope, I'm sorry to say that but unless I am misunderstanding what you are writing, this is wrong. Assume the extreme case that they would give away 6000 prizes, so if you have one ticket you win for sure. On the other hand, if they only give away a single prize, the probability that you win is 1:6000 (assuming that you have one ticket).
> 
> Last year I calculated the exact probability that you win (assuming that you have 3 tickets) and the chance was really more than 1 percent (it was somewhere between 1 and 5 IIRC, don't remember the details anymore).
> 
> ...


I see what your saying and agree, mostly, but, if they have 30 prizes aren't the odds of winning a prize 30:6000 not the 1:6000 odds posted in the OP I was replying to. I didn't participate so I had no idea they had 30 prizes but the math's the same just the odds ratio changes.

It goes back to the deck of cards analogy I used where there is a fixed number of each card so the odd are 1:52 for any one card being drawn / dealt, but if there were two Ace of Diamonds in a 52 card deck your odds would be 2:52 (or 1/26th or 0.038461538461538... or 3.84%).

That being said I'm not a mathematician so I'd put the odds of me being wrong at >50:50 (I even spelled it wrong and had to use spellcheck )


----------



## mussnig (Dec 4, 2022)

lp59burst said:


> I see what your saying and agree, mostly, but, if they have 30 prizes aren't the odds of winning a prize 30:6000 not the 1:6000 odds posted in the OP I was replying to. I didn't participate so I had no idea they had 30 prizes but the math's the same just the odds ratio changes.
> 
> It goes back to the deck of cards analogy I used where there is a fixed number of each card so the odd are 1:52 for any one card being drawn / dealt, but if there were two Ace of Diamonds in a 52 card deck your odds would be 2:52 (or 1/26th or 0.038461538461538... or 3.84%).
> 
> That being said I'm not a mathematician so I'd put the odds of me being wrong at >50:50 (I even spelled it wrong and had to use spellcheck )


Well, it's not as simple as that but also not too complicated. I gave a detailed explanation how to calculate the odds for Spitfire’s tombola in this post:

Post in thread 'Spitfire Spin Results BF2022' https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-spin-results-bf2022.132849/post-5236833


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2022)

So they finally killed the wheel it seems. No more losing for me!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 6, 2022)

If you already owned most of the "main" Spitfire libraries (SSO, SCS, BBCSO Pro, etc.) and a good number of their "ancillary" libraries (Solo Strings, a few Evos, etc.), and had a choice between HZS and AR2 Pro, what would you go for?

Yeah, I know, pretty much complete opposite ends of the scale. Both libraries interest me, but I'm thinking HZS due to the apparent major bugs in AR2 Pro. So wait for those to be fixed and then eventually buy it at 40% off or higher in a future sale bundle.

HZS is pretty polarizing here though, and that is giving me pause.

(This is in regards to the Composer Clash giveaway, so cost does not matter)


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 6, 2022)

I was lucky enough to print it before it was removed so that I can play at home. Since I printed the « cursor in blue » as well, it spared me the stress of winning something.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> If you already owned most of the "main" Spitfire libraries (SSO, SCS, BBCSO Pro, etc.) and a good number of their "ancillary" libraries (Solo Strings, a few Evos, etc.), and had a choice between HZS and AR2 Pro, what would you go for?
> 
> Yeah, I know, pretty much complete opposite ends of the scale. Both libraries interest me, but I'm thinking HZS due to the apparent major bugs in AR2 Pro. So wait for those to be fixed and then eventually buy it at 40% off or higher in a future sale bundle.
> 
> ...


I like HZS. It has a distinct sound and lots of very interesting longs. The updates over the years have made it quite functional as a general library, though its very large size limits it somewhat. It's not especially nimble (though more so than SSS). It's also hard to mix with other strings because the in situ placement of the strings is unorthodox. That's a plus in some respects because you can create quite distinct ensemble sounds. One of my favorites is violas, cellos right and left, basses, that gives a deep rich sound. I find the sound of the 20 violas center quite special as well.

I don't have AR2, so can't really speak to that other than I don't find its sound suits my music, so I've never been especially tempted by it.


----------

